# Spinning wing dekes



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

What do you guys think is the best spinner? If you have one with a remote how does it work? Good or bad. I would like one with remote.

I have never owned one. Kind of hard to believe with all the stuff I have. All of my hunting buddies have them so I have never had to buy one but I am going to get one for this fall.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have a Lucky Duck with a remote. I have had it for 2 years now and never had a problem with it. Last year I got the remote, and don't think I would ever buy another one without it. It is so nice for field hunting. I can have the decoy out away from the blind a little bit and when I see geese I can flip it off right away. It also is a nice way to mix it up a little bit on robo-shy midseason ducks.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I think that any spinner that has motion will attract ducks--same princple as the motion in your avatar attracting duck hunters :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lucky duck all the way!!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Gotta get the "MOJO" risin'! :thumb:


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I am for the spinning deke *but *this is a subject that gets my blood boiling because of what the Minnesota DNR has done. They claim to have done a study about the spinning decoy. You can use a spinning deke all you want but if you are in the wrong location, the same results will occur.
Example, I scouted out a pot hole and saw where the Mallards were landing. Another party set up on the opposite side of me and I outdrew them with my magnum carry-lites. This happened on five different occasions in two different seasons. How can you do a scientific study of these devices on a level playing field? The only thing that the Minnesota DNR wants is more power to control via government regulations. Look out, there will be more regulations regarding other issues to come. If you don't speak up, they might overun you!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think they increase the bag of puddle ducks big time. What else can you use to pull down high flying migrating ducks? Nothing, its all done with the robo.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They still work...especially on the juvies, but not as effective as a couple years back on the adults. I remember how many "hovering" incidents we had in the early days (which isn't too far back), and now the birds will just get into range and flare, especially late in the season.

My :2cents:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

SJB,
Your words remind me of my grandfathers philosophy on the DNR. They draw the most amount of funds from you and set up all kinds of bugus rules and regs so you can't catch or shoot anything. The problem with the Minnesota DNR IMO is that they want to be at the forefront of all the new studies but in doing so they only set themselves back farther. Number one reason minnesota has no ducks or pheasants. Lack of habitat. The southern half of the state is a black desert. The northern half is mostly wooded.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks Gandergrinder, you are exactly right on!

The Minnesota DNR wants to be on the forefront, so they conducted a scientific "study / investigation" about spinning dekes. Upon completion of that study, they decided to eliminated the use of the spinners on opening day and into the early season.

Incidently, I agree with all of you, the spinning dekes help in certain situations. However, my beef is with any state that tries to regulate laws (like Minnesta did) based upon the a study / investigation where there are so many variables within the equation.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

How many Spinners are you guys using in your spreads and if your using them in a field setup, do you shut them off when the big honkers start coming ???

Thnaks


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

We always shut off the spinners when the geese fly. It will usually flare them if you don't.


----------

